# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  La presa de Itaipu celebra nuevo récord mundial: 94.684.781 Megavatios hora

## F. Lázaro

Este martes 18 de diciembre queda grabado con letras doradas en la historia de Itaipú Binacional. La Central Hidroeléctrica superó su propio récord al alcanzar la marca de 94.684.781 Megawatts hora (MWh) de producción de energía.

El edificio de Descarga fue escenario de un emotivo acto, preparado para la celebración de este acontecimiento. A medida que transcurrían los minutos, la marca de producción de energía registrada el 31 de diciembre del 2008 se acercaba y la ansiedad en los presentes aumentaba. Cuando el reloj marcó las 14:10, el presidente de la República, Federico Franco, los directores generales, Franklin Boccia (Paraguay) y Jorge Samek (Brasil), los miembros del Consejo, técnicos y funcionarios de la Binacional, corearon la cuenta regresiva. Los fuegos pirotécnicos señalaron la marca que en el 2008 significaba el récord mundial. A partir de ahora, Itaipu Binacional emprende su marcha hacia otro récord, que quedará plasmado el último día del año. La marca estimada es de 98 millones de Megawatts hora, que podría constituir el nuevo récord mundial en producción anual de energía.

Amistad

Durante el evento, el presidente Franco sostuvo que el récord alcanzado es la mejor manera de demostrar la verdadera amistad que une a paraguayos y brasileños.

Independientemente de la situación política de hoy día, vengo como paraguayo a expresar mi satisfacción y mis felicitaciones a todos los funcionarios, en la persona de los directores. Agradezco al gobierno brasileño por la linea de 500 kv; pero quiero también reiterar que el Paraguay ya no se conforma con ceder su energía, sino que se prepara para llevar más energía al pueblo paraguayo, para que el Paraguay también deje de ser agro-ganadero y pase a ser un país industrializado, como lo es el Brasil, apuntó.

Por su parte, el director general paraguayo de Itaipu, Franklin Boccia, sostuvo que el nuevo récord es producto del trabajo de todos, de paraguayos y brasileños. Producir energía sabemos hacer, mantener máquinas sabemos hacer, operar las máquina sabemos hacer, el monstruo llamado Brasil, consumiendo toda la producción y hoy, con orgullo, el chiquito Paraguay despegando en el consumo de su propia energía, consumiendo y batiendo récord de consumo, enfatizó.

Boccia añadió que en Itaipu se tienen los mejores índices de mantenimiento de máquina, de disponibilidad de máquinas para ser utilizadas en cualquier momento, gracias a la categoría de sus técnicos. Los trabajos que se han hecho como la repotenciación de los transformadores es una genialidad de ustedes, técnicos paraguayos y brasileños. Hoy, de la mano de este señor presidente de la República se está llevando al Paraguay hacia el camino del desarrollo. Con esta solidaridad, con ese mismo cariño que nos tenemos aquí en itaipu, hoy estamos llevando adelante la línea de 500 kV que va marcar un antes y un después en el consumo de energía, un antes y un después en la economía de nuestro país, apuntó, al tiempo de resaltar la colaboración y el trabajo desplegado por su par brasileño, Jorge Samek.

Integración

Por su parte, el director brasileño resaltó que este nuevo récord es producto del trabajo coordinado y es la demostración de que a través de la integración es posible superar todos los obstáculos que se presenten. Samek, celebró que el título de campeón mundial de producción de energía sea paraguayo y brasileño. Corinthians es campeón mundial de clubes, pero el campeón mundial en producción de energía es Itaipu Binacional y el título es de Brasil y Paraguay, enfatizó.

En otro momento, Samek felicitó al presidente Federico Franco por haber nombrado como director de Itaipu al ingeniero Franklin Boccia, a quien calificó como un gran paraguayo, patriota, trabajador y conocer del funcionamiento de la Entidad.

Buen desempeño

El Director Técnico de Itaipu, José María Sánchez Tillería, destacó el desempeño del personal de Mantenimiento, de Ingeniería, de Obras y de Operación y de todo el funcionariado de la entidad que mantiene el funcionamiento de la empresa en perfecto estado.

Esto, según dijo, sumado a otros factores como el mercado y las condiciones hidrológicas que fueron muy buenas, hicieron posible alcanzar este logro.

Sánchez Tillería expresó su satisfacción por superar el récord que se había alcanzado en el año 2008. Esta es una situación en donde todos ganamos, la correcta utilización de nuestros equipos, de las instalaciones, y todo esto no sería posible si no tuviésemos también la ayuda y el apoyo de todas las direcciones de Itaipu, que hacen de todo para que nosotros podamos alcanzar este valor, destacó.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/itaipu/...ios-hora-24903

----------


## REEGE

Jope, menudo record... eso hay muchos días que yo no los gasto en casa... ni encendiendo la calefacción!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

¿Y eso qué supone con respecto a la que producimos en España?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Y eso qué supone con respecto a la que producimos en España?


Pues que Itaipú generó 40 veces mas lo que genera Aldeadávila (2.400 Gwh), o más de 6 veces lo que genera Ascó (15.000 Gwh), según los datos de Wikipedia.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias.
Lo que me deja perplejo es que el cierre de Ascó supone la construcción de 7 Aldeadávilas y si encima no llueve se necesitarían más. Como para cerrarlas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Gracias.
> Lo que me deja perplejo es que el cierre de Ascó supone la construcción de 7 Aldeadávilas y si encima no llueve se necesitarían más. *Como para cerrarlas.*


Es lo que quieren muchos, cerrar todas las nucleares para poner en marcha las 200 mil térmicas que hay en este país para dejar el aire más negro que la axila de un grillo.

----------


## No Registrado

Cuanta demagogia, cuando sabeis que a la nuclear, tal y como la conocemos ahora, tiene los años contados.

 Mirad Garoña, tanto chiu chiu y tanto rap ridículo, y al final la cierran ellos mismos por un impuesto.

----------


## Luján

> Cuanta demagogia, cuando sabeis que a la nuclear, tal y como la conocemos ahora, tiene los años contados.
> 
>  Mirad Garoña, tanto chiu chiu y tanto rap ridículo, y al final la cierran ellos mismos por un impuesto.


¿Es que hay otra nuclear? ¿Acaso a las nucleares francesas les quedan los días contados?

Si no fuera por la nuclear ya te cuento yo cómo estaría el precio de la luz, usando petróleo y gas importado y carbón de mala calidad.

Lo de Garoña es una medida de presión para que se quite el impuesto, o para que se reduzca, pues si no tendrán que pagar el impuesto anual por trabajar solo 6 meses.

Infórmate.

Lo tuyo sí que es demagogia.

----------


## No Registrado

La nuclear con la tecnología actual no le queda más allá de la vida útil de los reactores actuales Y lo sabes bien.

Ni tú ni yo sabemos como va a evolucionar el precio del recibo de la luz, así que no te tires pegotes, que el coste nuclear lo vamos a estar pagando durante siglos.

 No hay soluciones fáciles, no hay una piedra filosofal, pero hay que dar pasos.  ¿Porqué en España se está retrasando hasta el límite la aprobación del decereto del autoconsumo? Sabes que en Alemania, la mayoría de las viviendas  consumen un buen porcentaje de energía autoproducida? ¿Sabes que el exceso lo pueden inyectar a la red echando el contador a andar hacia atrás? ¿Sabes el ahorro que eso tiene en el bolsillo familiar, multiplicado por millones de familias? Sabes la cantidad de ahorro de combustibles fósiles que eso supone?

 Igualmente ¿sabes que en España ese sistema de autoconsumo multiplicaría su eficacia frente a los instalados en la fría centroeuropa?

No es el 100%, no es la única solución, pero es el camino, lo demás se extinguirá por unos costes insoportables como la nuclear igual que lo hicieron los dinosaurios.

Creo que el que te debes informar eres tú, pero sin la boina.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> a la nuclear, tal y como la conocemos ahora, tiene los años contados.





> La nuclear con la tecnología actual no le queda más allá de la vida útil de los reactores actuales Y lo sabes bien.


Se nota que está usted bien informado. En azul y verde, países con centrales en construcción o en proyecto:



En 2010 había 148 reactores en construcción y 342 en proyecto. Fuente: http://es.scribd.com/doc/33514867/%E...%9D-Diego-Maur

¿Qué la nuclear tiene los días contados? Jajaja...

----------


## Luján

> La nuclear con la tecnología actual no le queda más allá de la vida útil de los reactores actuales Y lo sabes bien.
> 
> Ni tú ni yo sabemos como va a evolucionar el precio del recibo de la luz, así que no te tires pegotes, que el coste nuclear lo vamos a estar pagando durante siglos.
> 
>  No hay soluciones fáciles, no hay una piedra filosofal, pero hay que dar pasos.  ¿Porqué en España se está retrasando hasta el límite la aprobación del decereto del autoconsumo? Sabes que en Alemania, la mayoría de las viviendas  consumen un buen porcentaje de energía autoproducida? ¿Sabes que el exceso lo pueden inyectar a la red echando el contador a andar hacia atrás? ¿Sabes el ahorro que eso tiene en el bolsillo familiar, multiplicado por millones de familias? Sabes la cantidad de ahorro de combustibles fósiles que eso supone?
> 
>  Igualmente ¿sabes que en España ese sistema de autoconsumo multiplicaría su eficacia frente a los instalados en la fría centroeuropa?
> 
> No es el 100%, no es la única solución, pero es el camino, lo demás se extinguirá por unos costes insoportables como la nuclear igual que lo hicieron los dinosaurios.
> ...


Se ve lo informado que estás, que parece que ni siquiera sabe que YA se puede inyectar a la red los excedentes autoproducidos.

Y lo del precio del recibo, vamos. De risa. Parece que no recuerdas o no sabes que aún nos tiene que subir bastante, habida cuenta de lo que aún tenemos que pagar de la "subvención" que el gobierno hizo. También habrá que pagar todo el consumible orgánico que se importe de más, así como la tasa verde por sobrepasar el cupo de CO2 emitido.

Ale, a leer un poco más de todo y menos de Greenpeace. O mejor, a no ocultar detalles a sabiendas.


Ah, y la boina no me sienta bien. Parece que a ti sí.

----------


## No Registrado

> Se ve lo informado que estás, que parece que ni siquiera sabe que YA se puede inyectar a la red los excedentes autoproducidos.
> 
> Y lo del precio del recibo, vamos. De risa. Parece que no recuerdas o no sabes que aún nos tiene que subir bastante, habida cuenta de lo que aún tenemos que pagar de la "subvención" que el gobierno hizo. También habrá que pagar todo el consumible orgánico que se importe de más, así como la tasa verde por sobrepasar el cupo de CO2 emitido.
> 
> Ale, a leer un poco más de todo y menos de Greenpeace. O mejor, a no ocultar detalles a sabiendas.
> 
> 
> Ah, y la boina no me sienta bien. Parece que a ti sí.


 Ya veo que el que no estás informado eres tú, ya que aunque puedes instalar un kit de autoconsumo, el gobierno (ni éste ni el anterior) ha desarrollado el reglamento que permitirá que el exceso de ese autoconsumo se inyecte en la red haciendo andar hacia atrás al contador que es lo interesante.
http://www.vozpopuli.com/blogs/1858-...sumo-electrico, es el primer resultado de Google, hay cientos.
Ahora mismo con una instalación de autoconsumo (que no necesita baterías, simplemente va conectada a cualquier enchufe doméstico) lo que produces de más se lo regalas a la eléctrica. Como ves confundes allí donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre con las témporas.

En lo del recibo no voy a entrar, porque si no te enteras de lo del autoconsumo, mucho más difícil es que entiendas lo del déficit de tarifa, la estafa de las subastas eléctricas, etc... Lo veo imposible.

Si leyeras tanto como presumes, seguramente no harías esas patéticas aseveraciones.
Yo a Greenpeace los leo poco, aunque se ve que tú les tienes manía y lees más foronuclear.org.
La boina, ya se nota que no te sienta bien, por eso te digo que te la quites y te puedan entrar ideas más frescas.

Pones "ale". Aunque se admiten las dos formas, lo más adecuado es "hale".

----------


## Luján

> Ya veo que el que no estás informado eres tú, ya que aunque puedes instalar un kit de autoconsumo, el gobierno (ni éste ni el anterior) ha desarrollado el reglamento que permitirá que el exceso de ese autoconsumo se inyecte en la red haciendo andar hacia atrás al contador que es lo interesante.
> http://www.vozpopuli.com/blogs/1858-...sumo-electrico, es el primer resultado de Google, hay cientos.
> Ahora mismo con una instalación de autoconsumo (que no necesita baterías, simplemente va conectada a cualquier enchufe doméstico) lo que produces de más se lo regalas a la eléctrica. Como ves confundes allí donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre con las témporas.
> 
> En lo del recibo no voy a entrar, porque si no te enteras de lo del autoconsumo, mucho más difícil es que entiendas lo del déficit de tarifa, la estafa de las subastas eléctricas, etc... Lo veo imposible.
> 
> Si leyeras tanto como presumes, seguramente no harías esas patéticas aseveraciones.
> Yo a Greenpeace los leo poco, aunque se ve que tú les tienes manía y lees más foronuclear.org.
> La boina, ya se nota que no te sienta bien, por eso te digo que te la quites y te puedan entrar ideas más frescas.
> ...


Si es que no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.

No sé dónde leerás tú, pero conozco personalmente, y no solo a uno, que tiene contador y autoconsumo, y su eléctrica le devuelve dinero. Todo es ponerse, plantearlo, hablar con tu comercializadora y conseguirlo. Eso sí, si tú no lees más allá de tus Dioses, pues tú mismo.

En cuanto a lo del recibo, vuelta con lo mismo. Solo lees lo que te interesa. No voy a volver a entrar en ello, ya que me da la impresión de que por mucho que te lo explique no vas a querer entenderlo. Sé de sobra como va el mercado de la electricidad, incluso sus subastas, que para ti parecen tan complicadas.

Se nota que sabes mogollón. Tanto que hasta sabes lo que hacen los demás. Ahora me entero que leo un foro que ni siquiera ha quedado registrado ni en el historial del navegador. Oye, qué cosas más curiosas tiene la informática.

Y sí, pongo ale, pues está admitida y es la más usada allá de donde provengo. Si tú no eres capaz de asimilar que hay gente que ha nacido fuera de tu ámbito, es tu problema.

Y de bionas, pues ya ves. También parece que sabes más que nadie de ellas. Se nota que las tratas.

Ale, (sí, ale. Aunque si quieres, te pongo hale, o hala, o ánimo, o va, o venga, o tira p'alante) sigue con tu cruzada antinuclear, pero casi que mejor te vas a Francia, que aquí ya te vas a quedar sin nadie con quien cruzarte, que los demás seguiremos pensando en verde.

----------


## No Registrado

> Si es que no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.
> 
> No sé dónde leerás tú, pero conozco personalmente, y no solo a uno, que tiene contador y autoconsumo, y su eléctrica le devuelve dinero. Todo es ponerse, plantearlo, hablar con tu comercializadora y conseguirlo. Eso sí, si tú no lees más allá de tus Dioses, pues tú mismo.
> 
> En cuanto a lo del recibo, vuelta con lo mismo. Solo lees lo que te interesa. No voy a volver a entrar en ello, ya que me da la impresión de que por mucho que te lo explique no vas a querer entenderlo. Sé de sobra como va el mercado de la electricidad, incluso sus subastas, que para ti parecen tan complicadas.
> 
> Se nota que sabes mogollón. Tanto que hasta sabes lo que hacen los demás. Ahora me entero que leo un foro que ni siquiera ha quedado registrado ni en el historial del navegador. Oye, qué cosas más curiosas tiene la informática.
> 
> Y sí, pongo ale, pues está admitida y es la más usada allá de donde provengo. Si tú no eres capaz de asimilar que hay gente que ha nacido fuera de tu ámbito, es tu problema.
> ...


 Demagogia y demagogia sin entrar en el tema.

Difícilmente vas a encontrar a alguien que el contador le vaya hacia atrás en autoconsumo porque, sencillamente, aún no está regulado en España.

Pero tú a lo tuyo, a recibir la paguica de la nucleares a a su servicio.

Que te vaya bien.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo no entiendo de legislación pero ¿por qué tanto empeño en que el contador vaya hacia atrás? Si tienen distinta tarifa la que compro fuera que la que fabrico, lo lógico es que haya dos contadores, uno de entrada y otro de salida.

----------


## No Registrado

> Yo no entiendo de legislación pero ¿por qué tanto empeño en que el contador vaya hacia atrás? Si tienen distinta tarifa la que compro fuera que la que fabrico, lo lógico es que haya dos contadores, uno de entrada y otro de salida.


Es que son cosas distintas.

Una de ellas, que es la que confunde el anterior son las instalaciones subvencionada de energía solar, con primas a la producción, los tan frecuentes huertos solares en los que la gente invertía como en ladrillos.

El autoconsumo es otra historia distinta, la gente consume lo que produce y paga un neto al precio comercial. Si no produce lo que consume paga la diferencia, y si lo consume y produce de más, el contador va hacia atrás descontando la energía inyectada.

Los centroeuropeos, sin sol, los tienen desde hace años, no se entiende que aquí no exista salvo por intereses de las eléctricas.

Hace un par de meses, en una de mis visitas a Alemania, me acompañó mi amigo Andreas haciéndome de anfitrión y me explicó el sistema. Un 85% de las viviendas alemanas tenían instalado un sistema de auroconsumo y con muy buenos resultados, a pesar de ser un 60% menos efectivos de lo que lo serían en España.
Hace una semana, me devolvió la visita y recorrimos la parte oriental de Málaga y Cádiz. Se llevaba las manos a la cabeza al no ver ni un 1% de las miles de viviendas con un sistema de placas solares.No se lo podía creer. Y, la verdad es que es incomprensible.
 Además de no tener que utilizar acumuladores ni baterías, un simple enchufe y listo.
Y por si alguno es demasiado sensible, ni lo vendo ni tengo intereses distintos a los de un consumidor que está hasta las narices del mamoneo de las eléctricas conchabadas con el gobierno, y de que nos vendan que las nucleares son la única solución a nuestros problemas.


 Ya ves que no hace falta ser un hooligan de Greenpeace para darse cuenta de la realidad, como acusa el otro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Se llevaba las manos a la cabeza al no ver ni un 1% de las miles de viviendas con un sistema de placas solares.No se lo podía creer. Y, la verdad es que es incomprensible.


Si cobrásemos lo mismo que un alemán, habría más viviendas con placas solares, pero por desgracia no estamos precisamente como para meternos en inversiones de este tipo. Esta tecnología no es precisamente barata...




> ni lo vendo ni tengo intereses distintos a los de un consumidor que está hasta las narices del mamoneo de las eléctricas conchabadas con el gobierno, y de que nos vendan que las nucleares son la única solución a nuestros problemas.


Nuestros problemas son dos:

- Unas eléctricas que nos estafan y los gobiernos lo permiten.
- Una moratoria nuclear absurda e incomprensible que nos castigó el presente y nos castigará aún más el futuro...

----------


## Luján

Mira, no registrado. ¿Podemos saber tu nombre o, al menos, algún apodo para poder dirigirnos a ti? Es que eso de no sabe con quién habla uno sienta algo mal. Sobre todo cuando sus palabras no son más que vacíos intentos de insulto.

Te voy a decir una cosa, o dos, o tres, no sé. Según vayan saliendo.

- Ojalá cobrase, aunque sea un mísero céntimo de euro al mes, de esas perversas empresas nucleares. Seria un céntimo de euro más al mes que tendría para comer. Pero claro, tú lo sabes todo, y no solo ves mi historial de visitas, sino que también ves mi cuenta corriente y hasta ves los ingresos reflejados en ella.

- No tienes ni idea de lo que sé del mercado eléctrico. Ni sabes si tengo o no placas subvencionadas. Ah, no. Espera que sí que lo sabías todo. Entonces también sabrás que mis padres sí que las tienen, desde hace más de 15 años para calentar agua. En Canarias. Subvencionadas y todo costaron un riñón y medio, y el mantenimiento no es que salga precisamente barato. Y eso que allí el agua no es precisamente la más dura del país. Pero claro. Eso ya lo sabías. También sabrás que en estos más de 10 años el ahorro en el recibo de la luz de mis padres ha sido notable, pero si se incluyen los costes de mantenimiento y la amortización de la compra, apenas hay diferencia.

- Y no. No estoy hablando de estas instalaciones cuando hablo de gente a la que las eléctricas les pagan lo que generan y no consumen. Pero claro, al parecer eso también lo sabes. Lo sabes todo, todo y todo, como los de Catalana Occidente. Hablo de uno, por ejemplo, que puso un aerogenerador en su casa. Acto seguido Unelco le denunció por generar electricidad allí donde solo ellos podían hacerlo. Ganaron la batalla pero no la guerra. Tras la liberalización del mercado, volvió a montar (bueno, sus hijos) un aerogenerador que también fue denunciado por la monopolista de facto Endesa. Y esta vez David venció a Goliat. Ahí sigue el bicho. Este es un ejemplo.

- Otro ejemplo, también un aerogenerador. En este caso en la Península. Un conocido decidió montar un aerogenerador. Y antes de tener problemas habló con la empresa eléctrica que llevaba las instalaciones en la zona y llegaron al acuerdo de que lo que él produciría (medido por contador) se le ingresaría en su cuenta, a la vez que se le cobraría lo que pasase por su contador convencional. Evidentemente, el negocio le salió a medias, pues lo producido era menos que lo gastado, y aún está intentando amortizar la instalación. Pero claro, tú solo hablas de contadores caracol y no ves las posibles otras opciones.

- Nadie aquí habla de que las nucleares sean la única solución a nuestros problemas. Pero sí son el problema si se cierran. Pasaríamos de gastar nuclear española a comprar la francesa o, casi peor, a contaminar más nuestro ya delicado cielo. Pero eso tú no lo ves.

- Aquí nadie te ha llamado hooligan Greenpeace. Tú te has puesto ese apelativo (¿cómo era eso de los ajos que se comen?). Aquí se te ha recomendado que diversifiques tus lecturas. Nada más.

Bueno, ya me he aburrido de seguir escribiendo argumento que ni leerás, porque tu Dios no te permite dudar de tus creencias. No estoy de humor.

----------


## Luján

Y todo esto por no querer darse cuenta de la pura realidad expresada en los seis primeros mensajes del hilo.

Si es que....

----------


## No Registrado

> Si cobrásemos lo mismo que un alemán, habría más viviendas con placas solares, pero por desgracia no estamos precisamente como para meternos en inversiones de este tipo. Esta tecnología no es precisamente barata...
> 
> Nuestros problemas son dos:
> 
> - Unas eléctricas que nos estafan y los gobiernos lo permiten.
> - Una moratoria nuclear absurda e incomprensible que nos castigó el presente y nos castigará aún más el futuro...


 De acuerdo parcialmente en los dos puntos, aunque el precio de la electricidad y el fijarlo en la subasta es una estafa larga de explicar pero que las eléctricas amparadas por los gobiernos sucesivos se apañan para que quede alto.

No tiene nada que ver el sueldo para éste tema, por esa regla de tres, un alemán que cobra casi el triple no se tendría que plantear una instalación de ese tipo. Si sumas que el kw allí tiene un coste menor, se podría decir que a ellos les cuesta 4 veces menos aproximadamente.

 Desgraciadamente no es un asunto de costes, es un asunto de legislación y también de información.

Si todo va como debe, en los próximos años habrá un fuerte auge de éstos temas, no sé si ha sido IBM (no estoy seguro donde lo he leído) la que lo ha sacado como uno de los 5 avances técnicos más importantes en los próximos años.

El futuro, nos guste o no nos guste, no pasa por la nuclear tal y como está planteada hoy en día, los costes son inasumibles. En mi opinión, y como el trasero, todos tenmos uno, pasa por optimizar consumos (hoy en día hay electrodomésticos A -40% es decir que consumen un 40% menos que lo consuderado óptimo, frente a otros que consumen 4 veces más; la tecnología inverter, etc...) y por fomentr el autoconsumo.  Si en el 80% de los hogares se ahorra de ésta forma un 70% de energía y en la industria un 30 tirando por lo bajo, ¿Qué consumo tendríamos entonces?

Creo que es un tema lo suficientemente importante para no despreciarlo como hacen otros.

----------

